# Samsung AV-R730 7.1 Receiver



## Valkiyr

Hi, I'm looking for specs on the above listed home theater receiver. All I've managed to find is that it outputs 850W. I assume that is peak power and that it would be 100W per channel and 150W to the sub. I'm still looking for the specs myself, but any help would be greatly appreciated. Also, would $150 be a good price for that receiver?


----------



## astrallite

How can a 13lb receiver produce 850W of power? You would need a 1 kVA transformer and that alone would weigh at least 20 pounds.

Could it be a switch mode power supply?


----------



## gorb

Unfortunately I can't find much information on that unit...I see that it is lacking a few things I like:
no hd audio support
no component -> hdmi conversion
no osd for ease of setup

I can't find total specifications or what kind of impedance loads it supports though.


----------



## Valkiyr

I decided to go with it. I got it down to $120.

Astrallite: It says 850W, which is most likely peak. Doesn't mean it outputs that much power.

Gorb: I'll take some photo's when I have time and post them. However it says 4~8 Ohms where the speakers connect.


----------



## DonP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrallite;13400441*
> How can a 13lb receiver produce 850W of power? You would need a 1 kVA transformer and that alone would weigh at least 20 pounds.
> 
> Could it be a switch mode power supply?


That's what I thought at first until I rememebered the powered subwoofer weighs at least 20 lbs.

You need lots of amps for bass frequencies but less for high frequencies. The subwoofer comes with a nice big heat sink externally mounted and protected with a plastic cover.

I bought the entire system for $150 at a pawn shop so I'm just searching the web for more info on if I got a good deal and if this is a descent system.

I know, I yell at myself for buying first and researching second, but I had an idea that for an HDMI capable receiver, powered sub, and 5 nicely made satellite speakers it was a good deal compared to whet I see at WalMart, Sams, Costco, etc. If only it was wireless, but the TV is, so that's fine.


----------



## astrallite

A 20lb subwoofer doesn't sound like that great of a proposition, a decent enclosure weighs more than 20lbs, and a good sub driver weighs more than that as well, sounds like a little computer sub...


----------

